# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Μαργαρίτα [Richmond, Haupiri, Margarita]

## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a little known Hellenic passenger ship that had a "history" of no more than a year in Greece...  *Margarita*!  Not the Margarita of Mc Dowall!!!

The ship was built as a passenger/cargo ship named *Richmond* in 1885 by Gourlay brothers of Dundee, Scotland. She had 748 tons. She traveled under _B.B. Nicholl_, a New Zealander shipowner from 1885 to 1896.

Towards the end of this period she belonged to Donald & Edenborough.  In http://www.aucklandartgallery.govt.n...terly/q7-4.asp we found a wonderful article about how the famous French painter Paul Gauguin took this ship from Auckland, New Zealand to Raratonga in 1895!!!

G.jpg

That year she was transferred to the _Union SS Co of New Zealand Ltd_, named _Haupiri_, and was placed on routes on the East side of the country.

Here is the Miramar entry.



> Year:     1885
> Name:     RICHMOND     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Launch Date:     20.5.85
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     
> Tons:     748     Link:     1620
> DWT:         Yard No:     126
> Beam:         Builder:     Gourlay Bros
> Material of build:         Location of yard:     Dundee
> Subsequent History: 96 HAUPIRI - 20 MARGARITA
> Disposal Data:  foundered off Milos 6.2.21






> Name       Tons       Change       Registered Owner      
> RICHMOND         748     1885        B.B.Nicoll     
> HAUPIRI         748     1896         Union SS Co of New Zealand Ltd     
> MARGARITA     748     1920         M.C.Stamatopoulos

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is an ad from the Observer of April 19, 1890 showing the ship going to Tonga, etc...

D.jpg

Here is an ad from 1908 showing one of her schedules

Haupiri 1908.jpg

In 1915 Haupiri was sold to Sun Shipping Co., London.

From http://www.nzetc.org/tm/scholarly/te...2-d23-d29.html




> The Union Steamship Company Of New Zealand, Limited . The Napier branch of the Union Steam Ship Company was opened at Port Ahuriri in the year 1878, and a few years later the present substantial two-storeyed building was erected on Bridge Street. The Napier office, however, was not opened till about 1895; and this is now (1906) domiciled on the ground floor of the old Colonial Bank buildings, opposite the Post Office. Most of the customs and shipping business is conducted at Port Ahuriri, and the passenger trade is managed at the Napier office. The Company's passenger steamers call at Napier on their way north on Tuesdays and alternate Fridays, and on their way south on Mondays and alternate Thursdays; and in addition to these, the “*Haupiri*,” the “Wanaka,” and other cargo ships visit the port on varying dates.



Union Steamship Company's Offices, Port Ahuriri.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A number of rare photos of Haupiri from http://tapuhi.natlib.govt.nz/cgi-bin...0/303140,02801
the National Digital Heritage Archive

1. Crossing the Greymouth Bar

H1.jpg

2. At Evans Bay dry dock

H2.jpg

3. At Wellington

H3.jpg

The main trip in the early days was from Auckland to Rarotonga of the Cook Islands!

Cook.jpgRarotonga.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

According to http://tapuhi.natlib.govt.nz/cgi-bin.../1128/303140,1

The ship _Haupiri_ was sold to South African buyers in 1915.

From there she was sold to M.C.Stamatopoulos in 1920 and named *Margarita*

Here is an ad from February 14, 1920 when she was going to Chios, Mytilene and then northern Greece.

19200214 Margarita.jpg

On August 27 and 30, 1920 she has great trips throughout Greece.

19200804 Margarita.jpg19200827 Margarita.jpg

And here is a nice August 30, 1920 Thessalonikian ad of *Margarita* from Macedonia

19200830 Margarita.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> The ship _Haupiri_ was sold to South African buyers in 1915.
> 
> From there she was sold to M.C.Stamatopoulos in 1920 and named *Margarita*


What serendipity... Yesterday I was checking the National ***** Library site http://www.nlg.gr/digitalnewspapers/ns/main.html and I discovered that *HAUPIRI* was actually in the Hellenic seas from August 1919 to February 1920 using her New Zealander name and carrying a Union Jack!!!

Here is and August 2, 1919 ad that shows her going all over Northern Aegean to Kavala and Thessaloniki, before coming south to Volos, Chalkida and Piraeus.
19190802 Haupiri.jpg

And here are several other ads of *Haupiri* from October 31, November 7 and November 28, 1919

19191031 Haupiri.jpg19191107 Haupiri.jpg19191128 Haupiri.jpg

And finally two ads of *Haupiri* from January 22 and 29, 1920, the second one with a well known guest, *Kafireus*...

19200122 Haupiri.jpg 19200129 Haupori.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

One more photo of *Haupiri* from the archives of the National Library of Australia
Source: http://nla.gov.au/nla.cs-pa-HTTP%253...ERIV%252F21825

Haupiri.jpeg

October 12, 1917... in South Africa

*Haupiri* is not only sunk, but is doing many trips with _Sun Shipping_ and called *Sun Haupiri.*..

19171012 Dun Haupiri.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> What serendipity... Yesterday I was checking the National ***** Library site http://www.nlg.gr/digitalnewspapers/ns/main.html and I discovered that *HAUPIRI* was actually in the Hellenic seas from August 1919 to February 1920 using her New Zealander name and carrying a Union Jack!!!


Μη σου κάνει εντύπωση, μιας και η παραμονή του σε ξένη σημαία του εξασφάλιζε ελευθεροπλοϊα εκτός ΔΘΜ. Αυτή την τακτική την είχα εφαρμόσει και άλλοι εφοπλιστές της εποχής.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μη σου κάνει εντύπωση, μιας και η παραμονή του σε ξένη σημαία του εξασφάλιζε ελευθεροπλοϊα εκτός ΔΘΜ. Αυτή την τακτική την είχα εφαρμόσει και άλλοι εφοπλιστές της εποχής.


Εχεις δικιο. Θυμαμαι και την εταιρεια Rees και αλλες. Μαλιστα, το 1922 ο Παληος αντιπροσωπευε πολλες απο αυτες τις εταιρειες

----------


## Ellinis

To MAΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ ναυάγησε κοντά στη Μήλο χωρίς ευτυχώς να υπάρξουν θύματα. Ο πλοίαρχος πρόλαβε να προσεγγίσει κάποιο κοντινό ερημονήσι όπου όλοι αποβιβάστηκαν με τις λέμβους του πλοίου που κατόπιν βυθίστηκε.

Ας δούμε και δύο σχετικά άρθρα, που αναφέρουν οτι το πλοίο βυθίστηκε συνέπεια διαρροών που παρουσιάστηκαν στις 22/1 (με το παλιό ημερολόγιο) κατά τη διάρκεια ενός ταξιδιού με τελικό προορισμό την Αλεξάνδρεια. 

margarita wreck.jpg margarita 29-1-21 ebros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To MAΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ ναυάγησε κοντά στη Μήλο χωρίς ευτυχώς να υπάρξουν θύματα. Ο πλοίαρχος πρόλαβε να προσεγγίσει κάποιο κοντινό ερημονήσι όπου όλοι αποβιβάστηκαν με τις λέμβους του πλοίου που κατόπιν βυθίστηκε.
> 
> Ας δούμε και δύο σχετικά άρθρα, που αναφέρουν οτι το πλοίο βυθίστηκε συνέπεια διαρροών που παρουσιάστηκαν στις 22/1 (με το παλιό ημερολόγιο) κατά τη διάρκεια ενός ταξιδιού με τελικό προορισμό την Αλεξάνδρεια. 
> 
> margarita wreck.jpg margarita 29-1-21 ebros.jpg



Πολυ ενδιαφερον

----------


## Ellinis

Φαίνεται οτι το ναυάγιο ήταν η αφορμή και για το τέλος της "Ατμοπλοϊας Σταματόπουλου & Υιών" μιας και διαλύθηκε με το ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ να είναι το μόνο πλοίο που πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία της.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φαίνεται οτι το ναυάγιο ήταν η αφορμή και για το τέλος της "Ατμοπλοϊας Σταματόπουλου & Υιών" μιας και διαλύθηκε με το ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ να είναι το μόνο πλοίο που πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία της.


Πραγματι, δεν βρισκω το ονομα τους πουθενα αλλου

----------


## Ellinis

Eξάλλου ως μοναχοβάπορο της εταιρείας το αναφέρει και ο Α.Τζαμτζής στο εξαιρετικό βιβλίο του "_Η Ελληνική επιβατηγός ναυτιλία 1830-1940_"

----------


## τοξοτης

www.photoship.co.uk

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> www.photoship.co.uk


Τι ωραιο πλοιο φιλε μου... Και οταν ηλθε στην Ελλαδα, πρωτα με Αγγλικη σημαια και μετα με Ελληνικη, εκανε κυριως τ αμεγαλα δρομολογια, για Ηρακλειο, Ρεθυμνο και Χανια η για Χιο, Μυτιληνη.

Απο την _Σφαιρα_ Πειραιως στις 16 Δεκεμβριου 1919
19191216 Haupiri Sphaira.jpg

Απο τηε Ελευθερια Βολου στις 4 Ιανουαριου 1920
19200104 HAupiri Eleu0eria Volou.jpg

Και μετα, με το καινουριο ονομα *Μαργαριτα*... Απο την _Σφαιρα_ στις 27 Φεβρουαριου 1920.
19200227 MArgarita Sphaira.jpg

Και μετα απο την _Αμυνα_ στις 10 Απριλιου 1920 οταν τα δρομολογια παιρναν σβαρνα ολη την Βορειο Ελλαδα.
19200410 Margarita Amyna.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο τον _Ελευθερο Τυπο_ της 20ης Ιουλιου 1920, με μια εκπληξη¨Αλεξανδρεια!
19200720 MArgarita El Typos.jpg

Απο τον _Ελευθερο Τυπο_ της 24ης Οκτωβριου 1920 εχουμε μια περιγραφη του πλοιου με τα καλυτερα λογια...
19201024 Margarita El Typos.jpg

Απο την _Σφαιρα_ της 10ης Νοεμβριου 1920.
19201110 MArgarita Sphaira.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Nα δούμε μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του πλοίου, ως HAUPIRI, προσαραγμένο στη Νέα Ζηλανδία
margarita as haupiri.jpg
πηγή

Και η περιγραφή της απώλειας του πλοίου "παρά την Ερημόμηλο" που δεν είναι άλλη από την Αντίμηλο.
margarita.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To HAUPIRI σε ένα καρνάγιο της Νέας Ζηλανδίας το 1912
nlnzimage.jpg
_πηγή_

και μια ανακοίνωση δρομολογίων από τον Ιούλιο του 1919, πριν ακόμη αλλάξει όνομα.
haupiri 29 7 19.jpg

----------

